# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ هندسه 1 و 2 و 3 >  سوال از هندسه 2

## Bl4Ck_96

*قرار بود دیگه نیام ... ولی سوال پیش اومد دیگه ...

اقا ...
من رفتم سوال قلم چی این ازمونو گرفتم ..

هندسه 2 اش چقدر اسون بود ... 

فقط یه سوال برام پیش اومد که با پاسخنامه اش قانع نشدم ...
*

*__________________________________________________  ______________________*

*

سوال 138  رشته ریاضی : از یک نقطه بیرون یک .... میتوان .... عمود بر ان رسم کرد.
1- خط - فقط یک خط
2- صفحه - بیشمار خط
3-خط - بیشمار صفحه
4-صفحه - بیشمار صفحه*




*در غلط بودن گزینه های 2و3 شکی نیست ...*

*و همچنین در درست بودن 4 شکی نیست ...
*

*ولی چرا گزینه 1 غلطه؟
*
*از یک نقطه بیرون یک خط فقط یک خط میتوان بر ان عمود کرد دیگه ....



اگر من اشتباه میکنم  بگین لطفا ...*

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

نبود؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ما کار داریم میخوایم بریم ... لطفا سریعتر یکی جواب مارو بده ...

حداقل نظرتون رو بگین .... باو :Yahoo (22):

----------


## mhtb

من که رشته م ریاضی نیس.اما وقتی تصور میکنم فقط یک خط عمود میشه.
چرا تو اعلام اشکالات آزمون سایت کانون نمینویسید؟

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> من که رشته م ریاضی نیس.اما وقتی تصور میکنم فقط یک خط عمود میشه.
> چرا تو اعلام اشکالات آزمون سایت کانون نمینویسید؟


اون که سرکاریه ... یه بار سوال پرسیدم دوباره جواب پاسخنامه رو واسم گذاشتن ... گفتم اینو که تو پاسخنامه گذاشتن لطفا دلیل بیارید .... بعد تو پیام بعدیشون نوشتن : به سوال شما در پست قبلی جواب داده شد ...


مث اینا که وقتی کار اداری داری هی تو رو به اینو اون وصل میکنن اخر هم کارتو انجام نمیدن

----------


## mhtb

عمود و عمود منصف
واسه بچه هاس!ولی فک نکنم تبیان اشتباه بنویسه.

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

*
عمود منصف ( perpendiculaar bisector):*عمود به معنی ستون، چوب خیمه و گرز می باشد و در ریاضی خطی که بر یک پاره خط عمود شود و آن را نصف کند را عمود منصف آن پاره خط گویند.

خط d عمود منصف پاره خط AB است.





*فاصله نقطه از خط:*فاصله نقطه از خط کوتاه ترین پاره خط بین نقطه و آن خط می باشد.
هر گاه از نقطه ای خارج از یک خط بر آن عمودی رسم کنیم، فاصله آن نقطه از پای عمود ، فاصله نقطه از خط نامیده می شود.

PH فاصله نقطه P از خط d می باشد.این فاصله کوتاهترین مسیر از نقطه p به خط d می باشد.


*چند نکته* 
١. هر نقطه روی عمود منصف یک پاره خط از دو سر آن پاره خط به یک فاصله است.
٢. هر نقطه از دو سر پاره خط به یک فاصله باشد، روی عمود منصف آن پاره خط واقع است.
٣. دو خط عمود بر یک خط موازیند.
٤. شرط اینکه با سه پاره خط به طولی های c , b, a بتوان مثلث رسم کرد آن است که *b+c>a , a+c>b , a+b>c*باشد.
٥. از هر نقطه روی یک خط و یا خارج از آن فقط یک خط می توان بر آن عمود رسم کرد.
٦. از هر نقطه واقع در خارج یک خط فقط یک خط می توان با آن موازی رسم کرد.




منبع : تبیان.نت :yahoo (4):

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

خب پس یعنی کانون اشتباه کرده و 2 جواب داره؟

----------


## mhtb

ممکنه!
کتاب درسی معلمی...

----------


## soheyl

حواستون باشه که مطالب مربوط به 2بعد با 3بعد تفاوت داره ها
الان مثلا این مطلبی که گذاشتید مال 2بعده

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> کنکورش اشتباه میکنه، اینکه دیگه کانونه!
> 
> 
> درضمن حواستون باشه که مطالب مربوط به 2بعد با 3بعد تفاوت داره ها
> الان مثلا این مطلبی که گذاشتید واسه 3بعدم درسته ولی خب مال 2بعده



خب الان درصد این سوال چی میشه؟

به همه داده میشه یا از همه کم میشه؟

----------


## mhtb

از هر نقطه روی یک خط و یا خارج از آن فقط یک خط می توان بر آن عمود رسم کرد

خط و صفحه سه بعده ولی این که دو بعده.
حالا شما یه خط و یه نقطه تو فضا در نظر بگیر.بازم همین میشه!

----------


## soheyl

خط و نقطه هم 3بعده، این سوالم مال هندسه فضایی هستش یعنی 3بعد

شما که تجربی هستید ندارید اینو

----------


## ronesans

درود
برای درک بهتر یک نقطه درون صفحه و خط رو عمود بر صفحه اتخاذ کنید
یادتان باشد هیچ لزومی ندارد که عمود را از نوع عمود متقاطع در نظر گرفته باشید
اگر سال چهارم باشید و مفهوم نرمال صفحه را بدانید تصویر شهودی تری از مطلب
خواهید داشت در هندسه 2 اکثر دانش آموزان عزیز همین اشتباه را دارند

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> درود
> برای درک بهتر یک نقطه درون صفحه و خط رو عمود بر صفحه اتخاذ کنید
> یادتان باشد هیچ لزومی ندارد که عمود را از نوع عمود متقاطع در نظر گرفته باشید
> اگر سال چهارم باشید و مفهوم نرمال صفحه را بدانید تصویر شهودی تری از مطلب
> خواهید داشت در هندسه 2 اکثر دانش آموزان عزیز همین اشتباه را دارند


اخه بازم نمیشه ...اونجور که شما میگید باید هر دفعه مکان نقطه عوض بشه تا عمود بمونه .... نمیدونم متوجه منظورم شدید یا نه

----------


## ronesans

> اخه بازم نمیشه ...اونجور که شما میگید باید هر دفعه مکان نقطه عوض بشه تا عمود بمونه .... نمیدونم متوجه منظورم شدید یا نه


خیر بزرگوار نقطه تغییر مکان نمی دهد از همان نقطه شما هم عمود متقاطع می توانید داشته باشید هم بی شمار عمود نامتقاطع
در واقع دسته خطی خواهند بود که از این نقطه عبور کرده اند در صفحه مذکور قرار دارند وآن صفحه بر خط عمود می باشد

----------


## mk.meydani

همونجور که استاد فرمودند تو فضا لزومی نداره دو خط متقاطع باشند تا عمود باشند ! میتونند متنافرا عمود باشند ...طبق تعریف هندسه 2 فصل 4 زاویه ی بین دو خط متنافر برابره با زاویه ی خط d  با تصویر خط d"  بر روی صفحه ی شامل d و موازی با d" .  حالا میتونه این زاویه 90 هم باشه !

----------


## hamid3014

بله همون طور که دوستان گفتن هندسه 2 فصل 4 و دقیق ترش صفحه 145 و 146
تو صفحه 145فعالیتی هست که از اون تو صفحه 146 زاویه بین دو خط متنافر در فضا رو تعریف میکنه و بعد میگه اگر این زاویه 90 درجه باشه این دو خط متنافرا بر هم عمودن
تو این سوال انتخاب جواب از بین گزینه درست و درست تره گزینه 1 یک جا (فضای 3 بعدی) مثال نقض داره ولی گزینه 4 در هندسه 1 و 2 همواره درسته :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> خیر بزرگوار نقطه تغییر مکان نمی دهد از همان نقطه شما هم عمود متقاطع می توانید داشته باشید هم بی شمار عمود نامتقاطع
> در واقع دسته خطی خواهند بود که از این نقطه عبور کرده اند در صفحه مذکور قرار دارند وآن صفحه بر خط عمود می باشد


...

----------


## soheyl

و همینطور:

----------


## mhbl74

*در فضا عمود بودن به این معنی نیست که حتما باید خطی خط دیگر را قطع کند،بلکه با متقاطع نبودن هم میشه عمود بودن رو نشون داد
درحالت کلی :
اگر P صفحه ای عمود بر خط d  باشد،هر خطی که در این صفحه و صفحات موازی این صفحه باشد نیز بر خط d عمود است*

----------


## به توکل نام اعظمت

شاید دوتا ج داره خو خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

*یه چیزی بگم .... من هنوز قانع نشدم ....


اخه چطوری میشه باو ....*

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

اقا یکی نیست جواب ما رو بده؟

----------


## محمد نادری

> اقا یکی نیست جواب ما رو بده؟


در گزینه‌ی 1، منظورش اینه که بی‌نهایت خط متنافر نسبت به خط مورد نظر می‌توان رسم کرد. و این خطوط طبق گفته‌ی کتاب عمود بر خط مورد نظر هستند.
یعنی برمی‌گرده به این نکته که خطوط متنافر بر هم عمودند، علی رغم اینکه متقاطع نیستند.

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> در گزینه‌ی 1، منظورش اینه که بی‌نهایت خط متنافر نسبت به خط مورد نظر می‌توان رسم کرد. و این خطوط طبق گفته‌ی کتاب عمود بر خط مورد نظر هستند.
> یعنی برمی‌گرده به این نکته که خطوط متنافر بر هم عمودند، علی رغم اینکه متقاطع نیستند.


منم قبول دارم که میشه رسم کرد ... فقط اینکه همه ی این خطوط از اون  نقطه میگذرند؟

اگه ممکنه شکل بکشید ممنون میشم :22:

----------


## محمد نادری

> منم قبول دارم که میشه رسم کرد ... فقط اینکه همه ی این خطوط از اون  نقطه میگذرند؟
> 
> اگه ممکنه شکل بکشید ممنون میشم


خط مشترک دو دیوار اتاق را به عنوان خط مورد نظر در نظر بگیر.
تو کف اتاق یک نقطه در نظر بگیر.
هر خطی که رسم کنی و از نقطه‌ی مورد نظر بگذره و تو کف اتاق باشه، بر خط مشترک دو دیوار عمود است!

----------


## Farhad.7

> خط مشترک دو دیوار اتاق را به عنوان خط مورد نظر در نظر بگیر.
> تو کف اتاق یک نقطه در نظر بگیر.
> هر خطی که رسم کنی و از نقطه‌ی مورد نظر بگذره و تو کف اتاق باشه، بر خط مشترک دو دیوار عمود است!


دمه شما گرم ... مثال خیلی خوبی بود .... من فهمیییییییییییییدم  کلا سوال چی شد!!!‌ :Y (699):

----------


## johnny

> خط مشترک دو دیوار اتاق را به عنوان خط مورد نظر در نظر بگیر.
> تو کف اتاق یک نقطه در نظر بگیر.
> هر خطی که رسم کنی و از نقطه‌ی مورد نظر بگذره و تو کف اتاق باشه، بر خط مشترک دو دیوار عمود است!


آها پس چون فصل مشترک دو دیوار بر کف اتاق عموده پس بر همه ی خطهای کف (صفحه) که شامل هر خط گذرنده از اون نقطه هم میشه عموده؟!...ممنون

----------


## johnny

سلام

دوستان 2 تا سوال از هندسه فضایی داشتم (البته شاید پیش پا افتاده بیان) گفتم تاپیک جداگانه نزنم..ممنون میشم جواب بدید.

1-طبق گفته کتاب اگر دو خط متنافر داشته باشیم یک صفحه شامل یکی از این خطها وجود داره که با خط دیگه موازیه..حالا سوال من اینه اگه خط مورد نظر با اون صفحه موازی باشه پس با همه خطهای (یا حداقل با یکی از خطها) اون صفحه موازی میشه این یعنی با اون خط متنافر هم موازی است که مگه میشه دو خط هم متنافر باشند و هم موازی؟..اصن این نوع استدلال درسته؟

2-از یک نقطه خارج یک خط چند صفحه میگذره که با خط مورد نظر موازی باشه؟چرا؟

----------


## atefe_os

جواب سوال دوم میشه یک صفحه؟

----------


## johnny

> جواب سوال دوم میشه یک صفحه؟


خودم نظرم روی یک صفحه هست ولی بی شمار صفحه رو هم جایی دیدم که به شکم انداخت!

----------


## atefe_os

> خودم نظرم روی یک صفحه هست ولی بی شمار صفحه رو هم جایی دیدم که به شکم انداخت!


کجا؟ منبع قابل اطمینانی بوده؟

----------


## mohammad1326

ی سوال:
علامت تشابه چیه؟؟؟علامت هم نهشتی چیه؟؟من اینا رو با هم قاتی کردم.....!!!!!!!!!

----------


## johnny

> کجا؟ منبع قابل اطمینانی بوده؟


حل المسائل



> ی سوال:
> علامت تشابه چیه؟؟؟علامت هم نهشتی چیه؟؟من اینا رو با هم قاتی کردم.....!!!!!!!!!


علامت تشابه:~
علامت هم نهشتی:=~

----------


## amin278

> سلام
> 
> دوستان 2 تا سوال از هندسه فضایی داشتم (البته شاید پیش پا افتاده بیان) گفتم تاپیک جداگانه نزنم..ممنون میشم جواب بدید.
> 
> 1-طبق گفته کتاب اگر دو خط متنافر داشته باشیم یک صفحه شامل یکی از این خطها وجود داره که با خط دیگه موازیه..حالا سوال من اینه اگه خط مورد نظر با اون صفحه موازی باشه پس با همه خطهای (یا حداقل با یکی از خطها) اون صفحه موازی میشه این یعنی با اون خط متنافر هم موازی است که مگه میشه دو خط هم متنافر باشند و هم موازی؟..اصن این نوع استدلال درسته؟
> 
> 2-از یک نقطه خارج یک خط چند صفحه میگذره که با خط مورد نظر موازی باشه؟چرا؟


سوال 1) درمورد این سوال باید بگم منظور امواز بودن با خطوط صفحه اینه که یک صفحه از خط بگذرونی بطوریکی صفحه ی رو برو رو قط کنه یعنی فصل مشترکشون یک خط بشه
امبدوارم منظور رو رسونده باشم
سول 2) یک صفحه

----------


## atefe_os

> سلام
> 
> دوستان 2 تا سوال از هندسه فضایی داشتم (البته شاید پیش پا افتاده بیان) گفتم تاپیک جداگانه نزنم..ممنون میشم جواب بدید.
> 
> 1-طبق گفته کتاب اگر دو خط متنافر داشته باشیم یک صفحه شامل یکی از این خطها وجود داره که با خط دیگه موازیه..حالا سوال من اینه اگه خط مورد نظر با اون صفحه موازی باشه پس با همه خطهای (یا حداقل با یکی از خطها) اون صفحه موازی میشه این یعنی با اون خط متنافر هم موازی است که مگه میشه دو خط هم متنافر باشند و هم موازی؟..اصن این نوع استدلال درسته؟
> 
> 2-از یک نقطه خارج یک خط چند صفحه میگذره که با خط مورد نظر موازی باشه؟چرا؟


جواب سوال دوم میشه   یک صفحه و دو شرطی هم هست   (ص 136 کتاب درسی )

----------


## amin278

> خودم نظرم روی یک صفحه هست ولی بی شمار صفحه رو هم جایی دیدم که به شکم انداخت!


مطمئنی؟
 منبعو بگو شاید ما اشتباه میکنیم از شانسمونم تو امتحان میاد

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

*دوستان هر سوالی دارید مطرح کنید  تا بحث کنیم*

----------


## johnny

> سوال 1) درمورد این سوال باید بگم منظور امواز بودن با خطوط صفحه اینه که یک صفحه از خط بگذرونی بطوریکی صفحه ی رو برو رو قط کنه یعنی فصل مشترکشون یک خط بشه
> امبدوارم منظور رو رسونده باشم
> سول 2) یک صفحه


1)خب طبق ق 1 کتاب اگر خطی موازی صفحه ای باشه با همه خطهای اون صفحه(از جمله اون خط متنافر که من مظورم هست) موازی میشه...شاید من منظورتونو نفهمیدم؟!

----------


## Mr.Dr

1) استدلالتون غلطه چون ممکنه خطی که از اون صفحه ی موازی میگذره اصلا برش عمود باشه و باهاش موازی نباشه. (امیدوارم منظورمو خوب درک کرده باشید)
2) بینهایت درسته چون از اون نقطه میشه بینهایت صفحه گذروند که با اون خط موازی باشه (تصور کنید توی ذهنتون)

به تذکر صفحه ی 131 هم دقت کنید چون فکر کنم که خیلی از این سؤالات به وجود اومده از توجه نکردن به اون تذکر باشه
در ضمن سعی کنید فضا رو در ذهنتون تصور کنید و مطالب رو حفظ نکنید تا یادگیری واستون راحت تر بشه.

داداش Mr.Dr  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## johnny

> جواب سوال دوم میشه   یک صفحه و دو شرطی هم هست   (ص 136 کتاب درسی )


در ص 136 اگه منظورت اون مورد 2 هستش اون صفحه گذرنده از یک خط و نقطه رو گفته در حالیکه من منظورم صفحه گذرنده از نقطه موردنظر و موازی آن خط هستش.که طبق همین میشه بفهمیم از یه نقطه بی نهایت صفحه موازی یه خط میگذره!

----------


## Mr.Dr

در ضمن از یک خط موازی با با یک خط هم میشه بینهایت صفحه ی موازی با اون خط گذروند چه برسه به یه نقطه

----------


## johnny

> 1) استدلالتون غلطه چون ممکنه خطی که از اون صفحه ی موازی میگذره اصلا برش عمود باشه و باهاش موازی نباشه. (امیدوارم منظورمو خوب درک کرده باشید)
> 2) بینهایت درسته چون از اون نقطه میشه بینهایت صفحه گذروند که با اون خط موازی باشه (تصور کنید توی ذهنتون)
> 
> به تذکر صفحه ی 131 هم دقت کنید چون فکر کنم که خیلی از این سؤالات به وجود اومده از توجه نکردن به اون تذکر باشه
> در ضمن سعی کنید فضا رو در ذهنتون تصور کنید و مطالب رو حفظ نکنید تا یادگیری واستون راحت تر بشه.
> 
> داداش Mr.Dr


ممنون

1)این درسته اما یک صفحه وجود داره که با اون خط موازی بشه..اینطور نیست؟

اتفاقا اصلن حفظیم خوب نیست اگه قرار بود حفظ کنم که بیچاره بودم!:yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr.Dr

> ممنون
> 
> 1)این درسته اما یک صفحه وجود داره که با اون خط موازی بشه..اینطور نیست؟
> 
> اتفاقا اصلن حفظیم خوب نیست اگه قرار بود حفظ کنم که بیچاره بودم!:yahoo (4):


خواهش
آره درسته

من که حفظیم داغونه :yahoo (4): اما خدا رو شکر حافظه ی تصویریم خوبه

----------


## amin278

> 1)خب طبق ق 1 کتاب اگر خطی موازی صفحه ای باشه با همه خطهای اون صفحه(از جمله اون خط متنافر که من مظورم هست) موازی میشه...شاید من منظورتونو نفهمیدم؟!


فک کنم نتونستم منظورمو خوب برسونم ((سایتی هست که بشه توش اشکال هندسی کشید>؟؟؟))
دو  خط متنا فر رو فرض کن
حالا یک صفحه به موازات خط متنافر b از a رسم کن 
حالا طبق قضیه ی 1 کتاب صفحه ی متقاطع با صفحه ی a رو از b رسم کن دقت کن که از چطوری صفحه از یک خط میگذره حالا با توجه به فصل مشترک های بین صفحه ی خط b  با صفحه ی گذرنده از خط a و موازی b  صفحه ی گذرنده از b در هیچ خط متنافری با b با صفحه ی گذرنده از خط a فصل مشترک ندارد

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> 1) استدلالتون غلطه چون ممکنه خطی که از اون صفحه ی موازی میگذره اصلا برش عمود باشه و باهاش موازی نباشه. (امیدوارم منظورمو خوب درک کرده باشید)
> 2) بینهایت درسته چون از اون نقطه میشه بینهایت صفحه گذروند که با اون خط موازی باشه (تصور کنید توی ذهنتون)
> 
> به تذکر صفحه ی 131 هم دقت کنید چون فکر کنم که خیلی از این سؤالات به وجود اومده از توجه نکردن به اون تذکر باشه
> در ضمن سعی کنید فضا رو در ذهنتون تصور کنید و مطالب رو حفظ نکنید تا یادگیری واستون راحت تر بشه.
> 
> داداش Mr.Dr


بی دقتی مون فک کنم اوجایی بود که به رسم اصفحه از زاویه های مختلف  توجه نکرده بودیم

----------

